
Why Microsoft's new Flight Simulator should make Google and Amazon nervous - homarp
https://www.protocol.com/microsoft-flight-simulator-2020
======
bitslayer
That's a pretty breathless article. It specifically mentions Google but never
compares it to Google Earth. Only Microsoft can do it, except it's already
been done.

------
mikece
Something mentioned in that article is HoloLens. I can't help wondering if
Flight Simulator 2020 is meant to be paired with a yet-unreleased version of
HoloLens that will make Flight Simulator more immersive than we realized it
could be.

~~~
flak48
The first VR headset Microsoft plans to support for Flight Simulator is the HP
Reverb G2.

Having owned a Quest where the hand tracking is getting better, and using
controllers does not disrupt the experience IMO anyway, I hope they add Quest
support too, soon. Hopefully manipulating the knobs and switches and also
using the yoke (or joystick on Airbuses) with the controllers will feel
natural as well.

Many people are already using the Quest or Rift S to play DCS online with
generally positive reviews, so I'm very optimistic. The Hololens (which is
marketed more towards AR) should be exciting to experience as well.

